# New Smoker



## Captain Morgan (Mar 4, 2006)

hey ded,  can you tell us who you're cooking for, how many etc, and what you want to cook?

Cookshack is an excellent smoker, but may not be right for everyone.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 4, 2006)

Captain's right.

More information on what you like or want to cook (butts, briskets, ribs, chicken, etc.) and for how many.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2006)

Dedduc said:
			
		

> Looking to buy a new smoker. Thinking about a Cookshack,what do you guys think of them???



You might want to check with Larry, I think he said he use to have one and put out some pretty good "Q" with it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 5, 2006)

The home model of the Cookshack should be fine...I believe it would be less expensive to get the Weber Smokey Mountain cooker, referred to here as a WSM.  Many of our board members here have one (or more)
and love them.   I believe they going for around $250.00 on Amazon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Dedduc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I didn't have one Bruce.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry Larry.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sorry Larry.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


 Pot stirrer [-X ... You trying to take my job? 8-[ 

Cookshacks are great.  There are lots of options out there to be had... do your research, then purchase.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is the URL for the Cookshack forum  http://forum.cookshack.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi

It looks like it is hosted by Cookshack so I don't know what kind of opinions you will get.


----------



## los (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey before you go out and buy a cook shack you should look into smokintex.  I have a cookshack and love it!  But I've noticed that the smokintex is a bit bigger, less in price, and equally as good in quality.  You should check out the  new smoker they just came out with,. the electric model 1500.   www.smokintex.com.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a high end grill store in Cleveland that I visit from time to time and they carriy the SmokinTex units.  The owner has one himself and says he loves it.  So I would say click on the link that Los provided and see what's what.

That being said, I know some guys who have the Cookshack and swear by it as well...personally I like live fire...pyro!!


----------



## los (Mar 6, 2006)

I tell you if you are pressed for time and can't sit around the fire you can't beat these electric smokers.  I call my cookshack the Ron Poppeil smoker.  You just set it and forget it!


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Cookshack electric unit I assume, needs very little wood because of design and you would need add a charcoal briquete to get any smoke ring.

I prefer the FE series using pellets for fuel, the overall product is better IMO. Lot more money for the units.

Jim


----------



## Finney (Mar 7, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> The Cookshack electric unit I assume, needs very little wood because of design and you would need add a charcoal briquete to get any smoke ring.
> 
> I prefer the FE series using pellets for fuel, the overall product is better IMO. Lot more money for the units.
> 
> Jim


That's interesting, Jim.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2006)

hey, Mike, which do you prefer?


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey, Mike, which do you prefer?


My guess would be the Stumps... since he used the term "upgrade". 8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah Grumpy, we've got lots of guys that have those here.
They might have jobs or something (lives) that keep them from posting so often.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Yeah Grumpy, we've got lots of guys that have those here.
> They might have jobs or something (lives) that keep them from posting so often.


Mcgrumpy, I just picked up a Char Griller last weekend, I smoked a 9lb butt, and some ribs I'm real happy with It :grin:
My job and my (life) keep me from posting alot  
 But I really like my new cooker :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Yeah Grumpy, we've got lots of guys that have those here.
> *They might have jobs or something (lives)* that keep them from posting so often.




Hahahaaaa Losers.  8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't know.... but Freddie may be biased.   

Just kidding Freddie. 8-[


----------



## john a (Mar 21, 2006)

You cannot beat the Cookshack or Smokin Tex for set it and forget. I've had a Smokin Tex, Model 1400, for about three years now, it's great. Holds a lot of moisture and is very good with butts, brisket, and ribs. With ribs I open the door a couple of times to let the moisture out. Not the greatest thing with chicken because of the moisture.

John


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt:


----------

